# Butternut squash soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 tblsp butter
1 medium onion chopped
2 cloves of garlic minced
3 medium carrots diced
2 stalks of celery diced
1 potato peeled and diced 
1 buttternut squash, peeled, seeded and diced
3 cans ready to serve chicken broth
1/2 cup of honey
1/2 tsp of dried thyme leaves, crushed
slat and pepper to taste

In a large pot melt butter over medium heat. Stor in the onion and garlic. Cook and stir until lightly browned about 5 mins. Stir in carrots and cellery. Cook and stir until tender about 5 mins. Stir in squash and potato, chicken broth, honey and thyme. Bring mixture to a boil and reduce heat and simmer 30-45 mins or until vegetables are tender. remove from heat and cool slightly. Working in small batches, transfer mixture to blender or food processor and process until smoth. Return pureed soup to pot. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Heat until hot and serve.


----------

